# Taig Headstock With Er32 Spindle



## Punisher 67 (Apr 21, 2015)

Has anyone bought or converted a Taig headstock to ER32 Collet
I am just sourcing the parts and will post results once finished .

Could have bought this but I think making one would be cheaper ,
I also want to integrate the factory 6 step pulley on to the conversion .

http://bb6corp.com/shop/taig-lathe-accessories/taig-er32-spindle-headstock/

ER32 Spindle - http://www.ebay.com/itm/161144619245?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT.

Factory bearings are 40mm in dia I will have to line bore the head to 42mm to accommodate
the 25mm x 42mm bearings to fit spindle , the sky is the limit when getting bearings - these can
be as cheep as $3.00 all the way up to $150.00 for full ceramics .

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6905-2RS-AB-Alternator-Bearing-25x42x9-Sealed-Ball-Bearings-17244/360738233400?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=30242&meid=f9a1c0177c0a4eb9b84cf5ec9b6d27d8&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=400572460605&rt=nc


----------



## Dracen knights (Apr 22, 2015)

this is a great idea.... I'll have to do something close.


----------



## Jim Nunn (Apr 23, 2015)

Looks like a fun project.

Not all ball bearings  are created equal I would consider using ABEC 5, 7  rated bearings for spindles .. try to find some reasonable priced NTN, Koyo ,NMB or SKF bearings.  There is a lot of poor quality bearings in the market that very often do not meet specifications

info  on bearing ratings

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ABEC_scale

http://www.nmbtc.com/bearings/abec-bearings-information/

Ceramics are mostly used in extreme high speed applications for spindles/motors operating in the 25000 to 36000 RPM range.  you would find them subject to cracking on a lathe spindle if you are making interrupted cuts.  ceramics are also used in motors to interrupt the eddy currents between the rotor and frame of the motor when used on inverters


----------



## Punisher 67 (Apr 27, 2015)

All-righty its done and here are the pictures on how I approached this , I had to use the Taig bearing spacer as a adapter to fasten the headstock to the 4 axis to mill the new 42mm bearing slots .


----------



## Punisher 67 (Apr 27, 2015)

The rest of the pictures and the ER32 chuck mounted on my CNC Taig lathe


----------



## mikey (Apr 27, 2015)

Very cool mod! What kind of run out are you getting with this set up?


----------



## Punisher 67 (Apr 27, 2015)

If I am reading this right its 1.5/1000 at a span of 3 inches but I can live with that and I have yet to check the horizontal . most everything
I machine with the ER32 won't extend past one inch as you can see in this video . And I can shim the head with shimstock to get it absolute dead on .


----------



## mikey (Apr 27, 2015)

That has got to be one of the coolest Taig set ups I've ever seen! Very nice! Congratulations - this is the first headstock mod I've seen on a Taig and you pulled it off brilliantly.

Sherlinecollet.com does something very similar on a Sherline headstock but you can buy a new Sherline lathe for what their highest quality ER-32 headstock costs.


----------



## Dracen knights (Apr 27, 2015)

by chance do you have a link. or bearing info for the ones you used? I'm going to be doing a mod like this except I'm doing a drawbar quick change for my mill.


----------



## Punisher 67 (Apr 28, 2015)

Mikey thank you for the nice comment - Yes I was talking to Jim Diamond from Sherlinecollet.com and just didn't have the heart
to tell him he is way out to lunch on his prices . $387.00 for a ER32 headstock and I made mine for under $100.00 - $487.00 for a set of 18 
ER32 collets when you can buy the exact same set on ebay for $99.00 in fact you can get the full 25 piece from 1/16 to 13/16 in 1/32 incraments
for $110.00 + $42.00 shipping . Yes buy local and enjoy getting bent over.......LOL

Dracen Knights here is the link to the bearings.......61905-2RS1

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/61905-2RS-Be...201?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53fdaa5951

I bought all 4 (2 per side) at our local bearing shop for under $20.00


----------



## Punisher 67 (Apr 28, 2015)

The next project ( in a few weeks ) will be to do a Taig headstock to a ER25 collet system - this will be a lot easier now since I have the
adapter made to machine the bearing slots and everything programed sitting in a file .

ER32 to ER16 size comparison


----------



## martik777 (Aug 27, 2016)

I made an ER25 chuck to screw on the existing spindle threads (3/4-16?). The internal/external threads  and rough taper were cut on my South Bend, then the final taper cut  while mounted to the Taig spindle.  ER25 sets are very cheap - approx $35 for a full set and they work well.


----------



## dirkwright (Feb 5, 2019)

I can't tell how you set preload for the spindle bearings? The OEM spindle has a nut on the end of the shaft where the pulley goes. Thanks.


----------

